# Peapod, Tomato and Cucumber Salad



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

1/2 pound snap peas
1 cucumber, peeled, slice
2 tablespoons olive oil
juice of one lemon
salt and pepper to taste
1 tomato, seeded, cubed
1/2 cup crumbled Gorgonzola 
&nbsp

&nbsp

Blanch snap peas in boiling water for 30 seconds and immediately drain under running cold water. When cool, place peas in a medium bowl and toss with cucumber. Add olive oil, lemon juice and salt and pepper to taste tossing until peas and cucumber are well coated. 
To serve, divide evenly among four plates. Top each salad with tomato and Gorgonzola.


----------

